# My humble equipment list



## KASR (Jun 9, 2009)

I know it's nowhere near alot of people's - but it's a modest start, right?

*Man-Room HT Gear:*
Mitsubishi 60" 1080p HD DLP
Harmon Kardon AVR154
Polk RM6750 5.1 speaker set
Polk CS1 Center
Polk Monitor 50's Towers
2x Acoustic Research Wireless phones
Toshiba HD-A30 HD DVD
Xbox 360 Pro
Sony Universal Remote
Cox HD/DVR Cable receiver (1080i max)
Cannes Home Theater seating x 3

*Bedroom:*
Olevia 242T
Xbox 360 Pro
2x Acoustic Research Wireless phones
Coby 1080p up-convert DVD288
Cox HD Cable receiver (1080i max)


----------

